# [Pocket PC] Gentoo en un PDA?

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, que tal?

Estoy pensando en hacer una compra de un pda, la marca seria un Airis, concretamente.. y me pregunto si se podia instalar gentoo en el pda y si ahi algun problema o cualquier pega...

¿Podrian informarme un poco?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

aqui hay un listado de pdas/móviles/smartphones donde se puede meter linux :

http://handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/SupportedHandheldSummary

Si de verdad te quieras liar, te recomendaría que te dieras una vuelta por ebay y que te pillaras algún pda hp de los viejos ( serie 1xxx o 2xxx p.ej.) que estos suelen estar bastante bien soportados. Los chismes nuevos por regla general no tienen soporte de ningún tipo. Tb. están los openmoko, greenphone y algún chisme mas que ya vienen con linux de serie, pero tengo entendido que no son precisamente baratos y no se pueden conseguir de una manera fácil en España.

Yo tengo una "especie de gentoo" corriendo en el ipag 4150 de mi señora, pero hay distros especificas pensadas para pdas como verás en el link que te pongo mas arriba.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu respuesta gringo..

Mi pda airis no esta en la lista que me has facilitado.. pero esto sigfnifica que no puedo instalar gentoo en mi pda? que tengo que morir en windows?.. en que parte no es compatible? el procesador que lleva? en que componente no es compatbile para no poder ponerle linux?

No ahi ninguna forma "generica" de poner gentoo o cualquier otra distribución de linux en cualquier pda ?

Muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> en que parte no es compatible? el procesador que lleva? en que componente no es compatbile para no poder ponerle linux? 

 

si nos dices el modelo igual te puedo orientar un poco mas. Ten en cuenta que los de airis ( al igual que muchos) re-etiquetan un modelo con otro nombre y lo ponen a la venta, igual suena la flauta y en el extranjero ese chisme tenía otro nombre y si está soportado.

El microprocesador no suele ser el problema, si hay una cosa de la que linux puede alardear es que se puede ejecutar en casi cualquier cpu que se te pueda pasar por la cabeza. Normalmente todo radica en saber como funciona(n) la(s) placa(s) que llevan estos chismes y sus controladoras, sobre todo el lector rom y/o el lector de tarjetas suelen ser un punto crítico. 

En el ipaq de mi señora p.ej. está todo soportado excepto el lector flash del rom. La wifi funciona mas o menos pero eso es que simplemente no hay un driver en condiciones para linux, ni siquiera para x86.

 *Quote:*   

> No ahi ninguna forma "generica" de poner gentoo o cualquier otra distribución de linux en cualquier pda ? 

 

que yo sepa no. En las páginas de las distros especializadas en pdas hay un listado con el hardware soportado, puedes guiarte por eso tb. si quieres.

Y un aviso : el tener que sobreescribir el rom de tu pda para instalar linux siempre conlleva riesgos y te puedes quedar sin pda si no lo haces bien. 

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo... y gracias de nuevo por tus respuestas e interes gringo...

Mi PDA Airis es un pocket pc normal... y lo que me extraña y no comprendo es una cosa...

Cuando yo voy a hacer la descarga de una imagen iso de gentoo.. me da elejir, para las arquitecturas, x86.... y entre ellas tambien tienes para elejir la opcion de ppc.. osea pocket pc... y esta imagen no es algo "universal"? como he dicho anteriormente? no va en todas las pdas?

La verdad es que me es de muchisimo interés instalar gentoo en mi pda ya que no quiero morir con windows ahi en mi pda..

Saludos.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

ppc es power pc, no pocket pc  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## gringo

lo que te dice Inodoro_Pereyra : los pdas normalmente son arm, no ppc, y que encuentras un stage arm no quiere decir que vayas a poder instalarlo en el pda que quieras, tienes que mirar en la web que te puse arriba ( o rebusca en google) si el kernel soporta tu hardware. 

saluetes

----------

